# Carowinds....PIC HEAVY!!!!



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

We took the kids to Carowinds this Saturday. The video is of me, my hubby, and my daughter Alyssa. The first time she got to ride Drop Tower!!!
My daughter Hailey had the cam, as you will see!
The others are just pics we took! We had a blast!! Spent most of day riding rollercoasters and dying b/c it was so dang hot!!!

!!Video of us on Drop Tower!!



Other pics we took...

Kids on Thornberry Ride









My hubby with Alyssa
(front row), my son Corbin is in seat behind her









Corbin & Alyssa playing in water..

























Me & Corbin









Corbin, Alyssa & Hailey









Hailey at Spongebob Fountain









Sorry guys got pic happy!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics, looks like you guys had alot of fun.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Corbin, that's a name you never hear. My daughters name is Corbin-Ann


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ahh cool, i love carowinds, i live like 20 mins away on a good day


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Corbin, that's a name you never hear. My daughters name is Corbin-Ann


That is so cool. Never heard of a girl havin that name. Yah, it was either Corbin or Dwizzle, my sis in law wanted to name him after dwizzle zappa. Trying to scar the boy for life is what she was trying to do..lol!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

intensive said:


> ahh cool, i love carowinds, i live like 20 mins away on a good day


You are so lucky!!!


----------

